# Central Ohio Wetland Help



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

New to Ohio and don’t know what I’m looking at. Help?
Wetland has dried by now. Darker green was prostrate, not rooting along stem, just sprawling.
Lighter green with tiny blooms was short and upright, semi-woody (reminds me of a Lespedeza sp.).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, maybe somewhat rooting along stem.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

At the risk of doing so without a flower, I believe I have the first ID'd as a _Lysimachia sp_., probably _L. nummularia_, due it's growing habit, and the habitat in which it is seen here (seasonal wetland/wet forests, etc.). 
While there are no flowers on these (and the suspected species flowers in June/July), I did confirm tiny red dots covering the leaves using a 10x hand lens.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like _Lysimachia_ to me, but I'm not familiar with Midwest wetland species either.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second one looks like _Polygonum aviculare_, a species still in _Polygonum_ and not moved to _Persicaria_ or other genera. Not aquatic though.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> The second one looks like _Polygonum aviculare_, a species still in _Polygonum_ and not moved to _Persicaria_ or other genera. Not aquatic though.


Thanks, Cavan! Yep, that sure looks like it. Despite it not being aquatic, I'm excited to find a Polygonum. There do also happen to be at least 3 different Persicaria spp. here, but nothing I have not tried before.


----------

